# started working on my new setup



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

finished pictures

























new setup includes
83mm 9:1 pistons
h-beam rods
1+ valves i/e
268 cams
new fuel setup with bosch 044 pump
new twin scroll exhaust manifold with gt4094r turbo with 1.19/ar
4" exhaust

now for updated pictures. just completed the exhaust manifold today. a little different then most. utilizes the stock manifolds and all of it is made out of sch40 tubing. still not done. i need to add 2 wastegate ports. decided to do this for a little change of pace. a little different then most stuff ive been seeing now a days.








































_Modified by vr6chris at 9:43 PM 12-7-2008_


_Modified by vr6chris at 9:38 AM 2-8-2009_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: started working on my new setup (vr6chris)*

That turbo is massive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Thats pretty damn slick.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

4" DP Chris?
You can get the new Tial gates behind there for sure.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_4" DP Chris?
You can get the new Tial gates behind there for sure.









yeah 4" downpipe. should have no problems fitting the wasetgates, just was a long day so i called it quits for the night. plus i only have one tial 44mm wastegate. i still need to buy one more


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
yeah 4" downpipe. should have no problems fitting the wasetgates, just was a long day so i called it quits for the night. plus i only have one tial 44mm wastegate. i still need to buy one more

Sell it and get 2 38's 
will work out cheaper....500 vs 740 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Sell it and get 2 38's 
will work out cheaper....500 vs 740 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thought about doing that. plus the shop i work at is a turbosmart distributor, so we get pretty good pricing. what sucks is, i just sold my turbosmart 38mm to a customer since i thought i would be using the 44mm wastegates. waste of money lol


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

You know you could fit another one right next to it


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

yeah that borg warner s400 we have at the shop. t6 flange ftw


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

I don't even think that would fit anywhere in your engine bay.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

not big enough....fail.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_not big enough....fail.

your absolutely right


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6chris)*

Don't the cylinders have to be paired up in a specific order to fully utilize a twin scroll setup? I thought you couldn't use the stock exhaust mani parts because of that.


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

are you planning on doing the 4inch over the rear beam, or will it end earlier? That turbo is a beast btw.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_Don't the cylinders have to be paired up in a specific order to fully utilize a twin scroll setup? I thought you couldn't use the stock exhaust mani parts because of that.









They are, 1-3 & 4-6. Just like any other twin scroll mani.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

Very nice, can't wait too see how this turns out, and how it spools... That's a H-T sized Hotside on that turbo








If you have the time, port the manifolds to open them up a little bit.
Are you bracing the manifold/DP? those 2 studs on the stock exhaust manifolds look perfect for that


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
They are, 1-3 & 4-6. Just like any other twin scroll mani.


Ahh ok, I thought the firing order was different until i just looked it up. My mistake.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6chris)*

cool


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado-correr)*

looking good chris. real good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (yellowrocco87)*

Thank God, you are not using a big turbo








Good luck!


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Norwegian-VR6)*

how many pounds of boost are you gona be running on that teeny tiny turbo?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurobred)*

Im willing to bet he has already ported the exhaust manifolds.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Im willing to bet he has already ported the exhaust manifolds.

no, not yet. but i will be doing it before i get the manifolds coated.
i plan on running well over 30 psi. probably near the 40 range. but we'll see what my transmission dictates i do.
thanks for the good words guys


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6chris)*

How high are you going to rev this thing? I hope you have strong rods for 40 PSI.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (RipCity Euros)*

somewhere around 8200 rpm. motor has h-beam rods


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_How high are you going to rev this thing? I hope you have strong rods for 40 PSI.

this man doesn't play no games. don't doubt him


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (yellowrocco87)*

I have a crush on your engine bay dude.
Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Joey Russo)*

disgusting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_disgusting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks haha


----------



## NoMoreHonduh (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
no, not yet. but i will be doing it before i get the manifolds coated.
i plan on running well over 30 psi. probably near the 40 range. but we'll see what my transmission dictates i do.
thanks for the good words guys

whats done to the trans? o2m/APT/quaife gears?


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (NoMoreHonduh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoMoreHonduh* »_
whats done to the trans? o2m/APT/quaife gears?








Stock with a Diff.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_







Stock with a Diff.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (stealthmk1)*

yeah, about that


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6chris)*

HEY!!!!
where is your A/C??








looks like it will be killer.


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (jhayesvw)*

going to watch this one, caint wait to see the piping all done.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bdcoombs)*

oh man, i thought you were making a manifold for this little guy, it is just sitting across the shop calling your name


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (spitfire481)*

Wicked. I can't wait to see this thing running.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

sick sick sick chris


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: started working on my new setup (vr6chris)*

i see you repping lugtronic. is that what your using??


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: started working on my new setup (bdcoombs)*

no, i use dta. but kevin black tunes my car. he designed the lugtronic ecu


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: started working on my new setup (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_my turbo is compensating for somthing else!


oh chris!


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: started working on my new setup (200320thAE2632)*

insane in the brain!







........Chris you always take it to the next step.Hats off to you bro,............can't wait to see this thing ripping it up.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

First words out of my mouth were, "jesus god! That's a big turbo!!" 
Did you cut the factory collector flanges off the downpipes or were you able to purchase those?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_First words out of my mouth were, "jesus god! That's a big turbo!!" 
Did you cut the factory collector flanges off the downpipes or were you able to purchase those?

i bought the flanges from eurospeed in canada.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_oh man, i thought you were making a manifold for this little guy, it is just sitting across the shop calling your name

















That little guy?? I wouldn't worry about that little guy


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: started working on my new setup (vr6chris)*

looks like a nice setup you're building there... What brand cams, what brand rods you're gonna be using?


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: started working on my new setup (MiamiVr6T)*

ya know chris........ I finally catch up to you, and you go ahead and 1-up... what the piss.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: started working on my new setup (MiamiVr6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiamiVr6T* »_looks like a nice setup you're building there... What brand cams, what brand rods you're gonna be using?

they are eurospec 268 cams. the rods are h-beam from schimmel. dont know actual manufacturer, but he said he gets them made per spec in sweden. and brian, i gotta step up my game. you guys are catching up to quick lol


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

you busy in the shop chris? were dead


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (200320thAE2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200320thAE2632* »_you busy in the shop chris? were dead

yeah we got 13 or 14 cars at the shop now. im trying to fit time in to work on my own **** also. ill be doing some of the fuel system tonight and planning out the intercooler piping and exhaust setup so i can order all the aluminum and stainless piping.


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

lets get some food tonite, i may stop by, i need to use a cut off wheel for like 5 minutes if you do not mind.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (spitfire481)*

sandblasted the manifold and stock cast manifolds. gonna have them all heat coated. and i started on the fuel system today. all i have left is to make the fuel surge tank, do the intercooler piping, downpipe and exhaust.








oh and yeah that borgwarner 400 series turbo makes my gt4094r look like a ko3.


















_Modified by vr6chris at 7:25 PM 12-12-2008_


----------



## Golfmk3_18 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6chris)*

wow, crazy build...what kinda numbers you lookin at? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Golfmk3_18)*

750+. numbers not that important as compared to my times at the track. id like to go deep into the 10's next year while still remaining a full interior street car


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_750+. numbers not that important as compared to my times at the track. id like to go deep into the 10's next year while still remaining a full interior street car

You had better not slack on the constant update of pics and videos. This is a nasty setup!


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Weiss)*

I love how your keeping this car in full street car trim. running low 10's on a full interior with minor weight reduction is fu*kin awsome!


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

ill take a picture of the car tomorrow at the shop. take some pics of the new fuel setup and the completly stock interior/exterior. car is now 100% stock on the exterior of the car. i put the factory 15" de wheels and na lip back on lol.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

what are you doing for gears?\tranny work this time around?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

waiting for them to break. then we'll see about a gear set. still not decided on wether i want the quiafe, sqs, or ap tuning gearset. as all of them have broken. gonna do some more research the next couple of months.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

I just sent my o2a gears out for heat treating, supposingly it works well and the cost is very resonable. The only thiing is since i blew up 3 o2a's The only case I had was a raddo o2a with around 100k on it. The guy doing the heat treating told me 2 or 3 of the gears looked a litttle nicked up but shouldnt be a problem after treating them. Well see how they hold up.. If they crap out I really want to get the quaife gear set myself , ofcourse when the money is avail. At this point im willing to spend 4k on gears considering I have an fully built block, Pretty much same as yours just w\o the 268's on an engine stand awaighting my stocker to take a dump. So when your this deep in to the car a 4k gear dosnt seem that bad, as long as your dedicated to the car.. well see how these gears hold up, they will only be seeing 450whp for the time being...


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Looks good, I want a rematch at the shootout this year. Hopefully your new setup is all lag so we're on even ground.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

ill limit myself to radials. so i wont go anywhere


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

I'm working on an evil laugh, hoping to have it perfected around the time this car is done and ready for tuning


----------



## saltlake20v (Nov 9, 2008)

The build looks sick, that turbo is gnarly for sure. 
FWIW, SPturbo / Schimmel / rods are **not** made in sweden. I was told by the man himself via email.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (saltlake20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saltlake20v* »_The build looks sick, that turbo is gnarly for sure. 
FWIW, SPturbo / Schimmel / rods are **not** made in sweden. I was told by the man himself via email. 

huh, when i picked up the motor from him, he said they were made in sweden. maybe i was mistaken. oh well, as long as they handle some power


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: started working on my new setup (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
they are eurospec 268 cams. the rods are h-beam from schimmel. dont know actual manufacturer, but he said he gets them made per spec in sweden. and brian, i gotta step up my game. you guys are catching up to quick lol

We dont make any rods here in sweden.
But ill guess he got some nice china stuff shipped from 
ebay to sweden to US


----------



## saltlake20v (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (saltlake20v)*

saw the car in person at the shop last night.
its looking good. and the turbo looks massive in person. the pics of it on the car don't do it justice until you get to the shop to see this thing


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
huh, when i picked up the motor from him, he said they were made in sweden. maybe i was mistaken. oh well, as long as they handle some power

I have the same rods, Bill told me they are made in Norway & rated for 150whp per cylinder. I believe Killa told me these H-beam rods support up to 200hp per cylinder. I specifically asked him if they were made in china as they look like Eagal rods, And he specifically told they are not made in china. These are the rods he uses in his 700-800whp race car applications. A lot of the H-beam rods look alike. Its the sizing differences that differs them. Bill wouldn't sell crappy parts or put his name on something that's crap. Just to clear things up










_Modified by Vdubsolo at 4:18 PM 12-13-2008_


----------



## saltlake20v (Nov 9, 2008)

He has been blowing some smoke then. 


_Modified by saltlake20v at 1:25 PM 12-13-2008_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (saltlake20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saltlake20v* »_He has been blowing some smoke then. 

_Modified by saltlake20v at 1:25 PM 12-13-2008_

I dont think so he has been pretty straight up with me.. Im not talking about all email convo's I go directly to his shop. Regardless this isnt the place for this convo.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

yeah, it might have been norway, or one of those countries in europe. but, yeah lets quit the talk about that. im finishing up the fuel setup now. been at the shop for a few hours. made the surge tank, mounted. have all lines run, except my return lines which im working on right now


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_yeah, it might have been norway, or one of those countries in europe. but, yeah lets quit the talk about that. im finishing up the fuel setup now. been at the shop for a few hours. made the surge tank, mounted. have all lines run, except my return lines which im working on right now









i'm exited


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: started working on my new setup (vr6chris)*

pics of the fuel system and some of the car.


----------



## bmman93 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: started working on my new setup (vr6chris)*

hey chris its brandon
whens the intake gonna come through the hood?

na im just joking! stuff is looking good, i cant wait to see it at the track. good luck man


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: started working on my new setup (bmman93)*

Lookin' good Chris.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: started working on my new setup (Mark Morris)*

love the stock exterior http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: started working on my new setup (stealthmk1)*

thanks guys. i'll probably be going to another set of stock wheels, but with 235/60/15 mt's up front.


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

chris, i was looking at my price sheet today, i get a HUGE discount on wheels dude!


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (200320thAE2632)*

does that price discount have a price of FREE? if so i want them.


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

HA, thats all i can say about that, HA


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

shoulda got an 8 valve yall!


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

yea a mk4 too


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

mk5. get it right. 
bought all my piping, couplers, and clamps for intercooler setup today. so hopefully have them in by the end of the week and done this weekend


----------



## rycou34 (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: started working on my new setup (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_pics of the fuel system and some of the car.










Looks like you have the Audi fuel filter with the tapped ends, would you mind telling us what model it is from and maybe a part # if you are in the Holiday spirit





















just in case


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

that thing on the left is the surge tank. the thing on the right is not a fuel filter. it is a bosch 044 fuel pump and the filter is the blue piece jast after the pump


----------



## rycou34 (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

My bad, should have known that, I have a Bosch pump myself


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

i want to come down when its on the dyno being tuned man, any ideas on when that might be yet?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

a few weeks. i still need to buy wastegates, rest of the piping for downpipe and exhaust, and im gonna sell my 825cc injectors and go to either 1200cc or 1600cc injectors. also need to get an injector driver box so i can run the low impedence injectors


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_a few weeks. i still need to buy wastegates, rest of the piping for downpipe and exhaust, and im gonna sell my 825cc injectors and go to either 1200cc or 1600cc injectors. also need to get an injector driver box so i can run the low impedence injectors

make sure you talk to the lugnuts before getting one of those injector boxes!!


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub)*

E-85 right?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

yeah


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_E-85 right?

**** i think everything up there at ISP runs off of E85


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (yellowrocco87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowrocco87* »_
**** i think everything up there at ISP runs off of E85









...smells like corn.


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

ughhhhhh my d!ck feels like corrrrnnnnn


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

thats a personal issue. talk to jenn about that


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_thats a personal issue. talk to jenn about that

bwahahaha
chris anymore progress?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

nope. hopefully get all the piping by tomorrow and get all the intercooler piping done this weekend. still have to order 2 of the new tial 38mm v-band wastegates


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (200320thAE2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200320thAE2632* »_ughhhhhh my d!ck feels like corrrrnnnnn

LMFAO! I forget what that's from...


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

its from dane cook skit.
chris, i plan on giving you a hand this weekend, i wanna see this bia done. also i need your help with my HIDs and i want you to fab an easy intake for me


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

give me a hand too! kthx


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

unfortunately, wasnt able to get anything done to the car this week. for one i didnt have any parts and another i was busy all day redoing a downpipe, exhaust, and welded a 90 elbow on compressor housing on a supra. took entirely too long for being my off day lol. but oh well. side work helps pay the bills. hopefully i have some more updates later this week. maybe ill go in on christmas and do all my intercooler pipes and downpipe. **** the holidays haha


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6chris)*

chris if you go up there on christmas i'll come play


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (yellowrocco87)*

ok cool. ill let you know. im not doing **** christmas day except drink myself into a coma that night. other then that, nothing. family is down in florida. kegger at my house. everyone welcome.


_Modified by vr6chris at 8:38 PM 12-20-2008_


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_ok cool. ill let you know. im not doing **** christmas day except drink myself into a coma that night. other then that, nothing. family is down in florida. kegger at my house. everyone welcome.

_Modified by vr6chris at 8:38 PM 12-20-2008_

o Really? haha that sounds like a good time


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_ok cool. ill let you know. im not doing **** christmas day except drink myself into a coma that night. other then that, nothing. family is down in florida. kegger at my house. everyone welcome.

_Modified by vr6chris at 8:38 PM 12-20-2008_


your supposed t be at my crib on xmas.......


----------



## Rogue Status (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (200320thAE2632)*

Looks amazing Chris.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

thanks dude. it will be good to see you again when you head back up to md.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

So whens startup....were getting anxious here


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

still got a lot of **** to do and buy. intercooler pipes will be here tomorrow, so i should be able to finish them up later this week. still have to buy the 4" stainless for downpipe and exhaust. just order some new gauges. didnt have any gauges when i had my old setup. but id like to monitor everything better now i have some money invested in my motor. and then decide if i want different injectors then the ones i have now. but thats more money then i have, so we'll see.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hurry the hell up chris sheesh


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

Chris just do a 4" aluminum exhaust


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

i would, but im just doing a dump at the end of the tunnel and doing an aluminum exhaust gets expensive. having to buy three 4" v-bands get expensive at almost $80 a piece


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

I think I speak for everyone when I demand a consistent flow of updated pics.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

ill have the intercooler piping done tomorrow. ill post some pics up. also got in my turbo blanket from INA and got a new gauge pod setup from 42 draft designs. for the mk3 they have triple and quad gauge panels for sale.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

Hey chris send me a text when you head up to the shop i need to get outta here for a bit.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: started working on my new setup (vr6chris)*

Got the intercooler pipes all done today. Thanks Tim for the help today. Working off a hangover is no fun either.
Still need to weld the bov flange, just dont have the flange yet. Also, thanks to INA for the garrett turbo blanket. It is really nice. A lot better then some of the other ones we have used in the shop. The ebay blankets and boost logic turbo blankets can't compare. And also to Evan at 42 Draft Designs for the quad gauge panel for the mk3. Its made out of cnc aluminum. Real nice quality.





























































_Modified by vr6chris at 3:43 PM 12-25-2008_


_Modified by vr6chris at 3:44 PM 12-25-2008_


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: started working on my new setup (vr6chris)*

Hell yea dude. Clean ass piping placement.


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: started working on my new setup (root beer)*

I like where this is going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JVita08 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: started working on my new setup (Wishing on a Vr)*

This project is looking very good man. Keep us updated.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

That's a beautiful position for the turbo! Reminds me of looking at a Supra.







Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Also, what gauge and what ID are you using for the headers? What kind of regulator is that? Looks like an Aeromotive unit.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (Weiss)*

im using 1.5" mild steel sch. 40 tubing. it actually has an outer diameter of 1.9" and inner of 1.6". the fpr is a sx regulator


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

Good work, now go get drunk again


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Good work, now go get drunk again









x2
Merry HoHos


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Good work, now go get drunk again









im gonna wait till atleast saturday. it was one of those drunkin nights where you have trouble supporting the weight of your head. and then yakin everywhere. good times.
then wake up in the morning and do some tig welding. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vr6chris at 12:51 AM 12-26-2008_


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

where did you get the 4 gauge pod. does this fit in where the radio and seat heater knobs go


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

Looks sick Chris...


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (bdcoombs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdcoombs* »_where did you get the 4 gauge pod. does this fit in where the radio and seat heater knobs go

42 draft designs and yes it does


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_im using 1.5" mild steel sch. 40 tubing. it actually has an outer diameter of 1.9" and inner of 1.6". the fpr is a sx regulator

Why not use a little bigger ID pipe? I'm thinking of using 1.75" ID, 16G mild steel pipe for my headers coming off the stock manifolds.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

they dont make 1.75" sch 10 or sch 40. and 16g is way too thin for a turbo manifold. why do you think they always crack. and you dont want the runners to be too big.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

looking good man...


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_they dont make 1.75" sch 10 or sch 40. and 16g is way too thin for a turbo manifold. why do you think they always crack. and you dont want the runners to be too big.

Ah... I'll have to be sure to rethink my tubes then.







I know with big runners you will certainly suffer on boost response, but I didn't think it was too big. How thick of a pipe do you think is reasonible?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (Weiss)*

i would have gone 1.75 but like i said they dont make it in sch. tubing. you could do it out of 16g and brace it, but i wanted to make it out of sch 40 and since 1.5" sch40 has an inner diameter of 1.6" its not too restrictive. also, i know with any bigger tubing, the tubing might not have fit on the twin scroll flange.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

Looks great man. Looking forward to seeing some numbers! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

Are you gonna run a wastegate?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

yeah, i still need to buy two of the new tial 38mm wastegates. will get those in a week or 2


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

Dualies are nice. I still vote no wastegate


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

yeah i should man up, oh well


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

Gosh Chris, you are a true man.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: started working on my new setup (vr6chris)*

Beautiful job on the intake plumbing


----------



## Vortexpert (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: started working on my new setup (KubotaPowered)*









1) nice work. 
2) i have those spark plug wires.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (haenszel)*

You are going to need a cage after your first pass...


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

already needs a cage.....


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (200320thAE2632)*

yeah, the car already needs a cage. has gone 11.1 several times with a best mph of 131. and with the new setup, it should go a little faster lol. im trying to get my boss to buy a tubing bender and notcher, so i can do the cage at work. also, tonight i made an intake for the car. it sits the filter down right behind the bumper.
















and before the intake was on


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

10.9/ 135 = Cage
11.49 = Roll bar
Nice work, that looks badass.


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

that turbo intake is SICK, hey chris this is such a dope setup you should get a phenolic spacer between the head and lower manifold to keep the heat away from the injectors during all your passes at the track. just a thought. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_










Chris, how are you going to route the PCV tube off the nipple with it being so close to the compressor housing? 
Oh, and I think I'm in love with your car. This is by far one of the meanest and cleanest looking setups I've seen on a VW. Good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

thanks for the good words guys. that nipple off the valve cover will be taken out. and i will be welding two 10 AN fittings on the valve cover


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

take the blanket off when you put up pics of the DP i want to see this 4 incher


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Maybe I haven't been on the Vortex long enough, but are you converting to Speed Density? Unless you're hiding the MAF somewhere.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (Weiss)*

im running dta. runs off map sensor. no maf


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_im running dta. runs off map sensor. no maf

Ah, gotcha. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

pics dont work chris


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (200320thAE2632)*

Chris do you think the silicone 90 elbows coming off the IC are going to be an issue at 30+psi? Ive seen them burst before, Reason for asking? One blew out and took out part of the bumper in the process.. It was also a 4 ply HD silicone piece..


_Modified by Vdubsolo at 1:32 PM 12-28-2008_


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

we'll see. if they dont hold up, ill just redo the end tanks with a 90 on them. was thinking of redoing them anyways. not anytime soon, but if the couplers blow i will definitely change it. and yeah at close to 40 psi i wonder if they're gonna hold


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_we'll see. if they dont hold up, ill just redo the end tanks with a 90 on them. was thinking of redoing them anyways. not anytime soon, but if the couplers blow i will definitely change it. and yeah at close to 40 psi i wonder if they're gonna hold

Mine held fine for a 26 runs down the track at 35psi, and a few at 40psi(oops) all in 1 day.... still holding up fine.... been 2 years now with no issue.


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_
Mine held fine for a 26 runs down the track at 35psi, and a few at 40psi(oops) all in 1 day.... still holding up fine.... been 2 years now with no issue.

haenzel your motor has been touched by God


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (krazygti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazygti* »_
haenzel your motor has been touched by God









spell my name right and we can talk. Till then.....


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_
spell my name right and we can talk. Till then.....

oh im sorry i meant HANZEY!! good job now your exposed


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

is this still gonna have the full interior?


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (krazygti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazygti* »_
oh im sorry i meant HANZEY!! good job now your exposed









And you're still on a k03. Just sayin. have fun w/the installs









Sorry chris for stealing your thread. This is the end of it.


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (krazygti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazygti* »_is this still gonna have the full interior?

Yes, it is. Even with cage. Or so he says.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_
Yes, it is. Even with cage. Or so he says. 

yeah who knows. i wanna keep full leather interior, but dont know what im gonna do about the front leathers. would like to do some type of kirkey fixed back possibly, but then thats not a street car anymore. wont have to make that decision for a little while. and did you get that BW turbo back yet?


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_and did you get that BW turbo back yet?

Nah, I pay for it on friday and get it back next week...... upgrading to keep up with you


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_
Nah, I pay for it on friday and get it back next week...... upgrading to keep up with you









****, i did all this to keep up with you. you already beat my mph. best i had was a 131 trap speed. i needa hit that 140+ mark this year


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

how far is the shop you work at from fairfax?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

about 45 minutes


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

Looks great- reminds me a bit of Justin's (nycvr6) old gti before the fiberglass 1 piece. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Lookin forward to see what it runs.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

yeah, i remember justin's car. its been a while since ive seen him though. last time i think was waterfest 2005


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

chris, you would have money for those wastegates if you did my sidejobs i need done


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (200320thAE2632)*

Wow chris seems like you really stepped up your game with the fabrication, as always best of luck








I need a set of decent 350z headers as the ones I talked to you about didnt even fit up to the head







. Please lmk if you or anyone can get me a set that actually fit worth a damn


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

thanks eli. give me a call about the headers. our distributor carries a few different brands of headers for them.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

got the downpipe done today. ill post some pictures later on. it has a good 1/2" clearance between steering rack and tunnel/firewall. still have to weld the v-band flange on and the o2 sensor bungs, but other wise its done


_Modified by vr6chris at 5:16 PM 1-1-2009_


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

heres some pics



































_Modified by vr6chris at 7:28 PM 1-1-2009_


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

Good work!


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

chris the welds look MONEY on that downpipe very good work bud.


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

3 inch looks so small now hahaha


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

looks great chris. hoping to come check out the car sometime soon


----------



## krenar (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

Hey chris i love what you are doing with your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . I was just wondering at what rpm do you think is the turbo going to spool, and haw much quicker is that compare to a non twin scroll setup.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (krenar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krenar* »_Hey chris i love what you are doing with your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . I was just wondering at what rpm do you think is the turbo going to spool, and haw much quicker is that compare to a non twin scroll setup.

i have no clue. we'll see.
welded on a 02 sensor bung on the downpipe today. still have to weld another o2 bung lower in the downpipe. but still need to extend the downpipe and weld the v-band flange on. just have to get the car on the lift. might try getting a lot done in the next 2 days.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (krenar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krenar* »_I was just wondering at what rpm do you think is the turbo going to spool

I would venture to guess somewhere between 0 - 8500 RPM








Im also curious, i would think 4600-5000 full boost -> just a guess.


----------



## krenar (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

i would like to see lower than that 4000rpm maby
btw those welds look sick


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (krenar)*

35R's running 20lbs don't even see full boost before 4000rpms let alone 30lbs...if i had to guess i would say around 4600-4700 with a turbo that size


----------



## krenar (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (NeverEnding...)*

hmmm so the difference betwen twin scroll and a non twin scroll is what 300-400rpm
mmmmmI hate lag


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

Did you weld that up?
Very nice
My S366 reg T4 makes good power from the mid 4K range


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

thanks man. yeah i did all the welding on the car.


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

looks good chris, were the pics at from today??


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_thanks man. yeah i did all the welding on the car.

Nice welds Chris.What welder are you using?Search was down...


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

we have a miller dynasty 200 dx


----------



## Flyweight (Jan 15, 2007)

Any thoughts on selling the twin scroll manifold? 
Any concerns about the stock manifolds taking the heat from the turbo?


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

looks like you have figured out the pulsar function. are you back purging?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

unfortunately we dont have a backpurging setup here. id like to setup on up. ive been using solar flux and so far so good


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

back purge set-up is simple and cheap..... well worth it. we are fortunate enough to have multiple bottles and have a designated back purge set-up but you can tee off the bottle that goes into your welder.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

yeah believe me. i would have one setup a long time ago. but its not up to me.


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

chris you gonna be at the shop this friday? i hear theres another meet going on. i'm probably going but mainly so i can check out the progress you got going on with this freak


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

yeah ill be here on friday. and yeah the supra meet is still going down that night


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

weaksauce.
you better make some vids


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (SlowVRT)*

yeah, will definitely make some vids once everything's done.
on a good note, picked up the wastegates earlier today. the new tial 38mm's are small as ****. ill have no fitment issues with these at all


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_yeah, will definitely make some vids once everything's done.
on a good note, picked up the wastegates earlier today. the new tial 38mm's are small as ****. ill have no fitment issues with these at all









that thing looks baller as f*ck


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_yeah ill be here on friday. and yeah the supra meet is still going down that night

sweet i'll come poke around again.
maybe ed can fake honk for the MR2 guys again and piss them off


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Very nice, I want. When I come by sat. def. want to see these


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

awsome chris! cant wait to shred up that bunny hill on sat!


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

Yup, I'll be watching this thread. Awesome build! Would love to have that level of welding skill too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

got the wastegates mounted on the manifold today. im glad they came out with these 38mm vband gates, cause it was a tight fit. ill take some pictures tomorrow


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

ill be up there tommarow to check this thing out again. looks great man


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_ill be up there tommarow to check this thing out again. looks great man

i'm gonna kick you in the nuts when i see you


----------



## DAROWDYAUDI (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (yellowrocco87)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice project


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (DAROWDYAUDI)*

updated pictures. wastegates were reclocked since pictures and i started on the dump tubes. and a finished picture of the downpipe.


----------



## 01OlFiE (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado-correr)*

have fun not getting fullboost till 5k rpms


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (01OlFiE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01OlFiE* »_have fun not getting fullboost till 5k rpms

Some people just don't get it


----------



## InspiringTech (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (01OlFiE)*

Have fun making gobs more power then that guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (01OlFiE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01OlFiE* »_have fun not getting fullboost till 5k rpms
its called a drag car....


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

I like what i see.
That is all.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (01OlFiE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01OlFiE* »_have fun not getting fullboost till 5k rpms

sorry. next time ill do a k03, maybe even a ko3 sport to satisfy your needs


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
sorry. next time ill do a k03, maybe even a ko3 sport to satisfy your needs








ko4 is where the powers at http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krenar (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (spitfire481)*

I hate lag to but fot the kind of power that turbo will make is worth waiting for


----------



## bmman93 (Sep 17, 2008)

X2 on that power thing! it was worth waiting for on the 35r. not its gonna be even better!!


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (bmman93)*

I demand a dyno video of this thing from 2k rpm in 5th.... I want to see that turbo glowing like a light bulb. Oh, and I'd like to also see what sort of power this thing can make throughout the rev range, not just the 5-700hp peak.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (01OlFiE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01OlFiE* »_have fun not getting fullboost till 5k rpms

Better then having no boost, right?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_I demand a dyno video of this thing from 2k rpm in 5th.... I want to see that turbo glowing like a light bulb. Oh, and I'd like to also see what sort of power this thing can make throughout the rev range, not just the 5-700hp peak.

ill post a comparison dyno of my old gt35r setup with this setup. should have it finished within the next couple of weeks. waiting on a few more parts


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (01OlFiE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01OlFiE* »_have fun not getting fullboost till 5k rpms

bahahahahahAHAHAHAHahhahAHaHaHaHaH!!!!!
have fun running 13's the rest of your life


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_
bahahahahahAHAHAHAHahhahAHaHaHaHaH!!!!!
have fun running 13's the rest of your life









sorry i must add in too...HAHAHAHAHAH!!


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazygti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01OlFiE* »_have fun not getting fullboost till 5k rpms

figures it would be a 1.8t owner








no offense brian


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (yellowrocco87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowrocco87* »_no offense brian









hmmf.


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_
hmmf.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (01OlFiE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01OlFiE* »_have fun not getting fullboost till 5k rpms

yet he'll still be making more TQ than you from 3000up.


----------



## DIRTYMOFO (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_
hmmf.

Brian did you get your hair dryer yet...


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DIRTYMOFO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DIRTYMOFO* »_
Brian did you get your hair dryer yet...

nope. But I'm getting a new clutch, thus why I was axxin about that trans.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (haenszel)*

This is getting interesting...
Those TiAl valves are sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

No new pics?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (Weiss)*

no new pics, but i might try and take some tomorrow. got dump tubes finished, welded the bov flange on, and a mk4 valve cover. also got in all the piping and muffler to finish the exhaust. other then that nothing really. been busy with work. too many project cars here at the shop. 
unfortunately i wont be able to work on it this weekend either since the inauguration. i have to go pull security for that ****. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by vr6chris at 12:38 AM 1-15-2009_


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_ 
unfortunately i wont be able to work on it this weekend either since the inauguration. i have to go pull security for that ****. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Modified by vr6chris at 12:38 AM 1-15-2009_

that sucks


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (yellowrocco87)*

yeah. your tellin me


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (01OlFiE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01OlFiE* »_have fun not getting fullboost till 5k rpms

Be careful he's APR-tuned chris... MAD POWERZ YO!
p.s. Haenszy... H&R's are coming in tomorrow for the MK4. Rnd 2 pls?


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_p.s. Haenszy... H&R's are coming in tomorrow for the MK4. Rnd 2 pls?

yah PM me or somethign.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_no new pics, but i might try and take some tomorrow. got dump tubes finished, welded the bov flange on, and a mk4 valve cover. also got in all the piping and muffler to finish the exhaust. other then that nothing really. been busy with work. too many project cars here at the shop. 
unfortunately i wont be able to work on it this weekend either since the inauguration. i have to go pull security for that ****. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Modified by vr6chris at 12:38 AM 1-15-2009_

Might I ask why you're switching to a MK4 valve cover?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (Weiss)*

doesnt have the hump on the passenger side. didnt feel like welding bungs for catch can, when the one on the mk4 valv cover is 3/4" hose which is 12AN anyways


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_doesnt have the hump on the passenger side. didnt feel like welding bungs for catch can, when the one on the mk4 valv cover is 3/4" hose which is 12AN anyways


be honest chris.
you did it cause it looks cooler


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_doesnt have the hump on the passenger side. didnt feel like welding bungs for catch can, when the one on the mk4 valv cover is 3/4" hose which is 12AN anyways

Plus the PCV barb is away from the sexy compressor.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

Looking good Chris!
Those wastegates are so small it is not even funny.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

thanks man. yeah those wastegates are rediculously small. 
hope to get some stuff done this weekend. since we rented out the dyno this weekend, i gotta be there anyways, so its a good chance to get things done. especially since the innauguration took over my weekend







. damn army. 
hope to get the exhaust done, all gauges run, and finish up the coolant lines for the turbo and vaccum lines. other then that, its pretty much done.


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

dont lie, you were there with your obama shirt and hat!
oil pan should have come today, i wasnt there but it should be here!


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

no comment haha.
hit me up tomorrow about the oil pan so i can get it by friday


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_no comment haha.
hit me up tomorrow about the oil pan so i can get it by friday


SHHHHHH im sure vortex is a Obama supporter


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

Looking good Chris! Can't wait to see her done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

got the exhaust almost done. going to run it out the drivers side. just need to order a 45 degree bend to finish it up.
had to make the hanger since the stock hanger was too small for the 4" to fit


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Lookin' good, fills the void nicely


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (pubahs)*

what muffler is that? burns?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_what muffler is that? burns?

its a vibrant 9" race muffler


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

That was my next guess. Prolly what the one ill end up using.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Nice meeting you this weekend Chris, and the project looks amazing in person. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_Nice meeting you this weekend Chris, and the project looks amazing in person. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks man. good meeting you too.
got the car almost done today. have a few things left. finished up the dump tubes and finally everything in the engine bay is done. need to do the gauges, vaccum lines, and oil pan and it should be ready to start. ill have a picture up either later tonight or tomorrow


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
thanks man. good meeting you too.
got the car almost done today. have a few things left. finished up the dump tubes and finally everything in the engine bay is done. need to do the gauges, vaccum lines, and oil pan and it should be ready to start. ill have a picture up either later tonight or tomorrow

i demand video updates while tuning is taking place


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

This is Awesome...i really enjoy reading threads like this. As Always keep up the good work Chris.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (2DR16VT)*


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (yellowrocco87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowrocco87* »_
i demand video updates while tuning is taking place









Chris, when you having kevin come down? I'd prefer after feb 20'th if you can wait that long...


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

It's so beautiful! Let me know how the breather/catch can works out. I may end up doing something like that as well.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_
Chris, when you having kevin come down? I'd prefer after feb 20'th if you can wait that long... 

im gonna try and see if he can come down at the end of february. there is a track rental on march 1st at MIR. try and hit that up


----------



## Rogue Status (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_there is a track rental on march 1st at MIR. try and hit that up

I am gonna try and make it up there for that track day. I know Brian is planning on it as well. Depending on cash flow I doubt I will have slicks, but I can still see if I can better my previous times. Look forward to seeing the car run, I am sure it is going to be a MONSTER!


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
im gonna try and see if he can come down at the end of february. there is a track rental on march 1st at MIR. try and hit that up

yessir, it's been on my agenda for a few weeks... thus the late feb tuning


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (haenszel)*

I'm not a religious guy, but i'll pray for you third gear tonight Chris.


----------



## Rogue Status (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (root beer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *root beer* »_I'm not a religious guy, but i'll pray for you third gear tonight Chris.

Not FAIR, he has a truck to tow it around with. I have to drive 8 hours home from the track, back to South Carolina, pray for ME!


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (Rogue Status)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogue Status* »_
Not FAIR, he has a truck to tow it around with. I have to drive 8 hours home from the track, back to South Carolina, pray for ME!

you have an 02m and half the power!


----------



## Rogue Status (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_
you have an 02m and half the power!

This is true


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (root beer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *root beer* »_I'm not a religious guy, but i'll pray for you third gear tonight Chris.


----------



## bmman93 (Sep 17, 2008)

*chris*

looks good man. dont foreget us in the end. you know that pipe didnt hold it self friday night! haha
i think we are gona come down when kevin tunes the beast!!


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

sick build im anxious to see some vids http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (root beer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *root beer* »_I'm not a religious guy, but i'll pray for you third gear tonight Chris.

thank you tim. your prayers are needed in this hard time. also, your intake mani is almost done. ive been a little busy lately so havent touched it in a while. but ill try and finish it up this weekend


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

Oh sweet, so you're saying i should put a motor together for it?








You make me want to get off my ass and start welding **** man.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_
you have an 02m and half the power!

thats what i was thinking haha. my 02a has been ****tin bricks lately. it's not looking forward to the first start up, cause that means tuning is near. which means one broke ass o2a


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (root beer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *root beer* »_Oh sweet, so you're saying i should put a motor together for it?










yes, maybe


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
thats what i was thinking haha. my 02a has been ****tin bricks lately. it's not looking forward to the first start up, cause that means tuning is near. which means one broke ass o2a









don't worry.... same boat.


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

o m n i


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (200320thAE2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200320thAE2632* »_o m n i









N I M B Y ?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (200320thAE2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200320thAE2632* »_o m n i









yeah thinking about the omni auto trans. just gotta do some more research on the setup.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
thats what i was thinking haha. my 02a has been ****tin bricks lately. it's not looking forward to the first start up, cause that means tuning is near. which means one broke ass o2a









Did you see Rob's 02M set up?Pretty slick what he has going on there.Could be a temporary solution until you get a quiafe box.

cough *vaseline* cough


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Did you see Rob's 02M set up?Pretty slick what he has going on there.Could be a temporary solution until you get a quiafe box.

cough *vaseline* cough

no, who's rob. kevin said something about the o2m. either that or aparently the aptuning gears are back on track


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
no, who's rob. kevin said something about the o2m. either that or aparently the aptuning gears are back on track

rob = yellowslc
check out his thread.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_









Holy mother of god is that massive. Can't wait to see some results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

I have a total man crush on chris.
Well... chris' engine I mean


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_I have a total man crush on chris.


secrets out huh


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
secrets out huh

no... jkrew's been "out" for a long while.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_
no... jkrew's been "out" for a long while.


haaaaaaay!!


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_
haaaaaaay!!

dsd sig.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (haenszel)*

yeah, cutting both of y'alls brake lines...


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_
haaaaaaay!!

Only Q. Chris are you going to be working on it on Saturday, I have to go to Virginia early in the morning and i was gonna stop by after.


_Modified by 05JettaGLXVR6 at 9:02 PM 1-28-2009_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_yeah, cutting both of y'alls brake lines...

have to catch us first


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_have to catch us first









You act like thats going to be hard.


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_
You act like thats going to be hard.

he said...

_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_have to catch *us* first










not...

_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_have to catch *me* first


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_
You act like thats going to be hard.


for Mr. Krew...everything is...hard.......










_Modified by the_q_jet at 9:26 PM 1-28-2009_


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

weak......


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

thanks jerm


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

chris, i have been working on my setup too.....


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (200320thAE2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200320thAE2632* »_chris, i have been working on my setup too.....










hey dude you're missing your antennae........... I hope you have a CD player in that ride.


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

antenna comes out, and no, i am not using a radio


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

OMG i havent laughed this hard in at least a few hundres posts


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (mveitenheimer)*

dude!
why did you post up my CRX for everyone to laugh at. i worked really hard on that car!!! thats so messed up!!!
but seriously.
that **** is the funniest thing i have seen in a very long time


----------



## Rogue Status (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (200320thAE2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200320thAE2632* »_i am not using a radio

Come on Haenszel, it has HOOD PINS, straight up race car!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogue Status* »_
Come on Haenszel, it has HOOD PINS, straight up race car!

you quoted the wrong person NEWB


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_you quoted the wrong person NEWB

He's saying cuz I don't have a radio either.... son.


----------



## Rogue Status (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_
He's saying cuz I don't have a radio either.... son.

Please SON, read the SIG!!!








Can't wait to come back and see Chris' beast along with Brian's car and the others that will be out on Mar. 1.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

you comming up for that?


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_you comming up for that?

yeah..... hopefully he'll be back...

or... unhopefully?


----------



## Rogue Status (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_you comming up for that?

Doing my best.
Brina, shut it!


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

didnt realize it was you jason, its me jeremy, we switched exhaust that one day.......
car is loookin dooooooooooooooooooooooope


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

brian, i talked with kevin the other day. looks like the end of february is good to go. just hit me up tomorrow so we can set a date with him. i still have to order a few more thing, but shouldnt have a problem being done within the next 2 weeks or so


----------



## Rogue Status (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (200320thAE2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200320thAE2632* »_didnt realize it was you jason, its me jeremy, we switched exhaust that one day.......
car is loookin dooooooooooooooooooooooope

Oh I remember, still on the car, although we made a DP to mate up with the exhaust after I added the 50 Trim.
How is the charger? You ever get a fiddy?


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_brian, i talked with kevin the other day. looks like the end of february is good to go. just hit me up tomorrow so we can set a date with him. i still have to order a few more thing, but shouldnt have a problem being done within the next 2 weeks or so

whats left to do now chris? i may stop by tommarow


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

i gotta put the oil pan on and get some oil in the motor. gauges are done, vaccum lines are almost done and need to order a 45 bend for the exhaust. and i need to order a map sensor from kevin and get the start up map


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

in for late feb.
clutch gets ordered on the 13th...... I just talked to him last week.
Let's set records.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

you wanna try and set it up for the 21st or 22nd? as long as our dyno isnt being rented out that weekend we're straight. ill check tomorrow when it was gonna be rented. just remember to bring enough q16. im gonna try and go up to the vp dealer in delaware and pick up some 5 gallon pales


_Modified by vr6chris at 12:55 AM 1-30-2009_


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (Rogue Status)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogue Status* »_
Oh I remember, still on the car, although we made a DP to mate up with the exhaust after I added the 50 Trim.
How is the charger? You ever get a fiddy?

charger is doing good, i got a few good mods goin on, srt full suspension, intake, exhaust, and a tuner, will have it dyno tuned sometime in the near future, its currently doing 13.3x in the 1/4. not bad for a 4500lb boat!
i just picked up some forged 20 inch srt wheels too actually from down in hoodbridge fr 300 bux in mint shape








i had a few knock offs, and a real 50. a 06 ssr sb-a 125 with 146gpx motor, a 07 pitster pro x4r, and a 03 fiddy with a 88 tackegawa s trim, +2 front and rear suspension yada......


_Modified by 200320thAE2632 at 9:57 PM 1-29-2009_


----------



## NoMoreHonduh (Apr 24, 2006)

I looked over the thread, but couldn't find the info: what clutch are you going to be running?
and OMG that thing is going to sound so mean...probably scare some of the V8 guys at the track lol


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (NoMoreHonduh)*

i will be running a clutchnet 4 puck disk and a race-shop modified clutchnet pressure plate. i would like to run a twin disk but ill get that once i do gears


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

well all that will be obsolete once you go O M N I


----------



## OHmyniceGLi (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (200320thAE2632)*

just went through this whole thread.GREAT STUFF SO FAR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cant wait for your car to come to life.
I am almost certain it will sound a bit like God clearing his throat. And that is before full boost! 


_Modified by OHmyniceGLi at 4:55 PM 1-31-2009_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (OHmyniceGLi)*

Thing thing done yet? I want to see it break out of the 20s.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Thing thing done yet? I want to see it break out of the 20s.

You're talking about rims, right? I vote for 24's yo.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (Mark Morris)*

The 20second pass _was_ epic.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (root beer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *root beer* »_The 20second pass _was_ epic. 

haha, yeah that race was insane. i ran a 24 and he ran a 21. for people who weren't there. clutch went right off the line and had to feather it down the track and onto the trailer. 
And Paul, almost done. need to order a map sensor from kevin, finish the exhaust, buy the bosch 1000cc injectors, oil and coolant and it should start up. finished up all the gauges and vaccum lines yesterday.


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

i'm exited


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

Please keep us up to date on how you like the Bosch 1000's


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Please keep us up to date on how you like the Bosch 1000's









yeah, i was told by many people these injectors are amazing. we'll see. hope to have everything done this weekend and then get kevin down here by the 21st or 22nd.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
haha, yeah that race was insane. i ran a 24 and he ran a 21. for people who weren't there. clutch went right off the line and had to feather it down the track and onto the trailer. 

It was great because we were all pitted right in front of the traps and the announcer was going nuts over it. Then we just saw these two cars almost drift by. If he ran a 21 you tree'd him because it was close


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

When I switched to 1000's on my car the difference was absurd... I really like them over the old 880's I had.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

my 1000´s also work perfekt..idle is no problem at all..chris have you mounted the 2 wg´s..? im sorry to say this but i think your gearbox will die under the tune...










_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 6:59 AM 2-2-2009_


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_my 1000´s also work perfekt..idle is no problem at all..chris have you mounted the 2 wg´s..? im sorry to say this but i think your gearbox will die under the tune...









_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 6:59 AM 2-2-2009_

yeah i already mounted the wastegates. and thanks for jinxing the tranny. i know its coming, but im just trying to get the most out of the setup as it sits. dont have another 5 grand to spend right now.


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_When I switched to 1000's on my car the difference was absurd... I really like them over the old 880's I had.

But you are running low impedance 1000s, not the bosch 1000s he is talking about.


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_
But you are running low impedance 1000s, not the bosch 1000s he is talking about.

I never specified. Either way, still a lot better


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

cant wait for this one. 2 awesome cars being tuned http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_cant wait for this one. 2 awesome cars being tuned http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Don't mean to be a D........ but do i know you?


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

I was at isp last time you were there, and when Jason came up. You would remember me if you saw me but we never really met


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_I was at isp last time you were there, and when Jason came up. You would remember me if you saw me but we never really met

I hate the internet.


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

should be good times i hope kevin wears them sweet ass glasses


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (200320thAE2632)*

they're retired jerm.


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_cant wait for this one. 2 awesome cars being tuned http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

brians car is not awsome don't let him fool you


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_they're retired jerm. 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!





















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_they're retired jerm. 

Donated to NASA.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Mark Morris)*

That's how they found that planet past Pluto. Honest.


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_That's how they found that planet past Pluto. Honest.

ohhhhhhh oof... uugh...... oh my...... uugh...... oof.... uugh......... uughhhh......... oh god.............. *breathe* ..... whew.......
Man.... I couldn't breathe for a second.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (haenszel)*


----------



## foffa20[email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_
But you are running low impedance 1000s, not the bosch 1000s he is talking about.

Those T1 race Bosch drilled 1000cc are not 1000cc.








They are mid 800cc.








Many people have called him about em and they are disapointed.
They deliver 1000CC at petrol and ~800 on test fluid.
So any other 800cc-830cc like the USRT genesis will also deliver a 1000cc with petrol. 

I went with USRT genesis due to the fact that the bosch 1000cc is a scam.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://www.injectordynamics.com/
http://honda-tech.com/showthread.php?t=2491480


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Those T1 race Bosch drilled 1000cc are not 1000cc.








They are mid 800cc.








Many people have called him about em and they are disapointed.
They deliver 1000CC at petrol and ~800 on test fluid.
So any other 800cc-830cc like the USRT genesis will also deliver a 1000cc with petrol. 

I went with USRT genesis due to the fact that the bosch 1000cc is a scam.









Yes, yes..............
But these injectors are matched and handle pressure very very well.
I don't see USRT providing real worl test data like this....
If those injectors can produce this much power on a 4 banger, revving to 9k (duty cycle eater) then I think they will get the job done. 
(q16 fuel)


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*









If they can make 995whp at 100psi of fuel I think they will out flow any other 800cc injector and most 1000cc.


_Modified by broke_rado at 9:21 AM 2-4-2009_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*

Yeah the owner of this S2000, whose dyno sheet is posted above, is running the same injectors








Chris - are you using the same injectors as this guy? 




_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:30 AM 2-5-2009_


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

http://www.injectordynamics.co....html
Read #2.


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (Mark Morris)*

The way they are testing them to get the flow numbers make sense. Sure does make it easy when inputing into a motec cal. Those are the injectors i am going to run. Experience > theory. Seems like they are testing them and are having great success so why would you buy anything else?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

my brain just exploded thx Mark lol


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Chris - are you using the same injectors as this guy? 


yes, they are not from t1, but they are the injector dynamic injectors


----------



## M I N I O N (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

Sweet build-up. I'd offer a hand being another local VW/Audi tech/fabricator but it looks like you're already done.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
yes, they are not from t1, but they are the injector dynamic injectors

Same thing...


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (sp_golf)*

Chris, can I film one of the first runs? I wanna make a video. Just gimme a time and place and I'll be there wearing a diaper.


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_Chris, can I film one of the first runs? I wanna make a video. Just gimme a time and place and I'll be there wearing a diaper.


god i just lol'd
chris aren't you trying to make it to the march 1st track rental?


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_Chris, can I film one of the first runs? I wanna make a video. Just gimme a time and place and I'll be there wearing a diaper.

krew, just come to the track on march 1..... we'll all be there.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (haenszel)*

I'm there. I'll turn my boost down so I don't make y'all feel too slow though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_I'm there. 

I call BS.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (haenszel)*

when yer unemployed, you get extra spare time it seems.


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_when yer unemployed, you get extra spare time it seems. 

uh what? PM'd.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_
Yes, yes..............
But these injectors are matched and handle pressure very very well.
I don't see USRT providing real worl test data like this....
If those injectors can produce this much power on a 4 banger, revving to 9k (duty cycle eater) then I think they will get the job done. 
(q16 fuel)









Im gonna flow both on friday.
Ill post results if USRT let me do that.
Its like those "830-850"CC lucas that just appeared last year that were actually good ol of the shelf 750cc with a new sticker on.
And with same body that had a 5bar maximum total pressure problem.
When people claim a sertain flow it need to be done with test fluid.
Otherwise we can call any 800ish injector for a 1000cc.
Ill flow USRT 830cc DEKA and 750cc Bosch tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

edit
Btw 
USRT sold this exact injector with same modification.
But due to several reason they just take it up to 750cc even though its possible to do around 850cc out of the bosch body.
AND they still sell em by request.
But Tony made a huge campaign out of em.








UNI acctually didnt approve these T1 injectors. ?!


_Modified by [email protected] at 7:43 AM 2-5-2009_


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Fredrick, the modded Bosch injectors are gonna flow 8XX cc with test fluid-- that's established. The advantage of these injectors is their linear response at really low pulsewidths (ability to run extremely lean idle a/f ratios without popping), and the fact that you can run 100 psi base pressure and maintain control over the injector.


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

UNI acctually didnt approve these T1 injectors. ?!

_Modified by [email protected] at 7:43 AM 2-5-2009_

I know, and what does that tell you?


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice work Chris.
Not meaning to highjack this thread, but what about the Delphi injectors? I came across those at DIYAutotune, 95lb/hr for $59


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

who is UNI? unitronic? 
if so they obviously tuned the car for the injectors they sell or specify.... there are going to be differences in the injectors(dead time comps) and spray pattern which changes efficiency. Correct? 
if i tuned a car with a certain injector i would not approve of a different type to be installed either.
foffa why do you honestly discredit these injectors? without the answer being they only flow 8xxcc and are listed as 1000cc.
this is quoted from their site.
"The technology that we call "Injector Dynamics" was developed not from a desire to be part of "the industry" but from a need for accurate injector characterization because it was completely lacking in the industry."
Motec requested that the data be interpreted in a manner that would allow their dealers to quickly look at the data, and determine the following; Dead Time Compensation Values, Maximum Horsepower Potential and Useable Operating Range.
For any of these values to be relevant, the test fluid must be the same, or at least very close to the fluid that will actually be powering the engine. The most obvious example is horsepower potential.
I mean no disrespect to you or what you have done just curious as to your reasoning.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_Chris, can I film one of the first runs? I wanna make a video. Just gimme a time and place and I'll be there wearing a diaper.

sent you a pm


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6rocks* »_Nice work Chris.
Not meaning to highjack this thread, but what about the Delphi injectors? I came across those at DIYAutotune, 95lb/hr for $59

i guess i got ripped then lol. since i payed 110 a piece. but im selling them for 275. make me an offer for them if your interested. ill let them go for a fair price


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_who is UNI? unitronic? 
if so they obviously tuned the car for the injectors they sell or specify.... there are going to be differences in the injectors(dead time comps) and spray pattern which changes efficiency. Correct? 
if i tuned a car with a certain injector i would not approve of a different type to be installed either.
foffa why do you honestly discredit these injectors? without the answer being they only flow 8xxcc and are listed as 1000cc.
this is quoted from their site.
"The technology that we call "Injector Dynamics" was developed not from a desire to be part of "the industry" but from a need for accurate injector characterization because it was completely lacking in the industry."
Motec requested that the data be interpreted in a manner that would allow their dealers to quickly look at the data, and determine the following; Dead Time Compensation Values, Maximum Horsepower Potential and Useable Operating Range.
For any of these values to be relevant, the test fluid must be the same, or at least very close to the fluid that will actually be powering the engine. The most obvious example is horsepower potential.
I mean no disrespect to you or what you have done just curious as to your reasoning.

UNI said that they didnt match their standard.
But its propably due to that the injector didnt deliver what i should.
Goind from the inhouse made siemens 870 thats not on the market right now and then adding a "1000" cc injector that deliverd less.
For me its just the flow.
Ive ran all the latest bosch and all the latest siemens and a year with Lucas a.k.a RC.
All work great.
I even ran the stone age Lucas/RC on very low M/S.
For me i need the requested flow.
if i need a 1000cc it must be measured the standard way as bosch and every other ISO standárd test is done.

Nothing wrong with the injector.
We own a set that we got from T1.
Its not just a 1000cc and you can get any other 800cc that you want instead.
Im just waiting for the bosch motorsport stuff to drop in price and ill get the real 1200 high imp injector .
Right not their 600$ each


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
UNI said that they didnt match their standard.
But its propably due to that the injector didnt deliver what i should.
Goind from the inhouse made siemens 870 thats not on the market right now and then adding a "1000" cc injector that deliverd less.
For me its just the flow.
Ive ran all the latest bosch and all the latest siemens and a year with Lucas a.k.a RC.
All work great.
I even ran the stone age Lucas/RC on very low M/S.
For me i need the requested flow.
if i need a 1000cc it must be measured the standard way as bosch and every other ISO standárd test is done.

Nothing wrong with the injector.
We own a set that we got from T1.
Its not just a 1000cc and you can get any other 800cc that you want instead.
Im just waiting for the bosch motorsport stuff to drop in price and ill get the real 1200 high imp injector .
Right not their 600$ each 

I strongly doubt Uni's real reason for passing on these injectors was due to LACK OF FLOW.


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_i guess i got ripped then lol. since i payed 110 a piece. but im selling them for 275. make me an offer for them if your interested. ill let them go for a fair price

Sorry I was misunderstood. I'm not looking at buying injectors. Well haven't got to the point of needing the 1000cc yet








I just wanted to give you another cheap option. Although I know nothing about Delphi, maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6rocks* »_
Sorry I was misunderstood. I'm not looking at buying injectors. Well haven't got to the point of needing the 1000cc yet








I just wanted to give you another cheap option. Although I know nothing about Delphi, maybe someone else can chime in.

oh i thought you were talking abvout the delphi injectors im selling.
i really wanted to try the bosch injectors having heard great things about them.


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

I got word that the Injector Dynamics 750cc injectors will be available next week, for those who are concerned that the 1000cc is too big...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (philipwight)*

http://www.sprayitracing.com/7...e.htm
Here is the drilled 750cc it has been on the market for some time now.
Or do T1 deliver 750cc on soem other type of fluid aka its a 550cc oem EV14 bosch injector?


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Heres what you need to know about the injectors.
The modified Bosch injectors T1 sells will flow 1000cc of C16 Gasoline at 3 bar. 
Some people like experienced EFI tuners find this information useful to calculate the true BSFC of their engines.
Here is some more facts:
- They flow 880cc on mineral spirits or Heptane or whatever others use to flow their injectors. 
- Excellent drivability and have very linear flow at low pulsewidths.
- Stable at very high fuel pressures
- The injectors have already made ~700 whp (4 cyl) and ~1000whp 
(6 cyl) on a Dynojet at near sea level.
Nobody is scamming anyone. The cars drive better and make power. And the injectors can be used with more kinds of ECU. 
And you don't need a peak and hold injector driver, (or if you are 5+ years behind the world like the VW scene, a resistor box)
If they do not flow enough for your E85 setup, then don't use them.
If your tuner can't make them run well, then you definitely need a new tuner.
But seriously, you need to drop the accusations and the "sponsor slurping".



_Modified by lugnuts at 10:38 AM 2-6-2009_


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

sponser slurping, i like that one!


----------



## T1Race (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: (lugnuts)*

Hi guys, just wanted to clear the air on some of this stuff. 
For starters, NOBODY offers the same quality and consistency as the Injector Dynamics injectors. By matching the sets based on both injector flow over a dynamic range and by matching within groups based on injector dead time from each actual injector, you end up with no more than 1% variance all the way down to 1-2ms. 
Here is a chart of a batch of 100 injectors, every tenth injector chosen. This is the deviation based on pulsewidth. 








This is the same deviation chart from a matched set of ID injectors. 








If you don't think a 5-10% difference in fuel flow from injector to injector is important at idle and cruise, then I don't know what to tell you. For those who have never used these, you don't know any better. For those who have used these, you should have noticed how consistent the a/f ratios are and how lean you can run the car at idle and cruise w/o getting misfires typical with big injectors. A big part of that is the flow consistency. You have to keep in mind that your o2 sensor is only reading an average of all your cylinders. 
As for the flow ratings, take it for what you want. Following the standard when it doesn't accurately relate to the real world just doesn't make sense. From everybody i've talked to, nobody selling injectors knew there was a difference in flow until all this came about. In my opinion, it'll only be a matter of time before using a more accurate fluid is "the industry standard".
There is quite a bit of information at http://www.InjectorDynamics.com for anyone who really wants to learn about fuel injectors.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

Thank you kevin and T1
I think i am not the only one getting sick of know-it-all foffa and his rants
Btw..... Nice work chris, i am watching this with interest


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*

Tony Palo on a VW site-- I think the earth just stopped rotating, ha ha.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

it only took a little comotion in my thread to bring tony over. thanks for clearing everything up guys. should get these injectors by today. looking forward to seeing how well these injectors work. and hopefully make some good numbers when kevin comes down here to tune the car on the 21st


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (Mark Morris)*

funny how stuff gets back to him...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (Mark Morris)*

Haha, he probably lost 20 IQ points by signing on to Vortex. 
You know what the sad part is? 
Any one of the leading Honda shops could build a VW that would blow most of the VW scene out of the water. Because they would do what they know proven by their experience. And not be restricted "inside the box" of VW mentality of BS/it's too big/never spool/torque rules/etc. Trying to make VW's go fast is almost like


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Haha, he probably lost 20 IQ points by signing on to Vortex. 
You know what the sad part is? 
Any one of the leading Honda shops could build a VW that would blow most of the VW scene out of the water. Because they would do what they know proven by their experience. And not be restricted "inside the box" of VW mentality of BS/it's too big/never spool/torque rules/etc. Trying to make VW's go fast is almost like









oh wow. fancy new name.








And.... sadly this is true.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

It's ok Kevin, just breathe deeply.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (Mark Morris)*

the glasses are getting steamed up


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*








Time for a DR. P!


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (Mark Morris)*

that is what we are trying to do at DubSquared.... other than our personal cars nobody wants to step up to the plate.


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: (lugnuts)*

Anyone hating on these injectors is retarted. I've been using them for months and I love them. The drivability is like a stock car. im getting nearly 25 mpg wit them. and im able to run more power on pump gas without hurting the engine. its the best thing ive ever invested in. You guys can talk your numbers all day long. but theres no results like real life results. bottom line is that they work great and anyone wit a boosted car is fool not to have em


_Modified by 50CENT at 2:05 PM 2-6-2009_


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: (50CENT)*

Yo and chris, car is looking good. good luck wit it. Make sure Kevin keeps his glasses on when tuning lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (50CENT)*

LOL thats what was needed.....
I just posted this in an IM, it sums up my thoughts:
<<<When I first turboed my street car in 1998, started racing in 1999, met Nate Romero, found out about the HardcoreVW forum................ If you would have told me that I'd end up spending half my life arguing on the internet about injectors and spool times, I'd have smashed my computer against the ground LOL>>>


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Im waiting for him to tell you your turbos way to small. Well really it is


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If you would have told me that I'd end up spending half my life arguing on the internet about injectors and spool times, I'd have smashed my computer against the ground LOL>>>

Let's just go back to carbs and cis, ok?


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (Mark Morris)*

just remember builds like this and future ones will lead the way into the 19th century. lol maybe VWs will get into this century eventually.


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

sick build bro all the kudos to you 
hope to see some vids of this beast


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (50CENT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50CENT* »_Anyone hating on these injectors is retarted. I've been using them for months and I love them. The drivability is like a stock car. im getting nearly 25 mpg wit them. and im able to run more power on pump gas without hurting the engine. its the best thing ive ever invested in. You guys can talk your numbers all day long. but theres no results like real life results. bottom line is that they work great and anyone wit a boosted car is fool not to have em

_Modified by 50CENT at 2:05 PM 2-6-2009_

if there good enough for 50cent, there good enough for me








its fiddy!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_the glasses are getting steamed up 


you know rain-x makes an anti-fog thats vortex approved!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *200320thAE2632* »_i am tired of this thread, chris you suck and so does your car, phuck you, phuck you, your cool, phuck you, i am out!


it took you 12 pages to leave...i thought i was gonna have to kill u.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

spoke with tony today. looks like ill be ordering a set from him amd returning the ones i got. same injector, just the ones i got are not matched per deviation. so im gonna send them back order a set from him.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

Thats what I was worried about Chris. There are other companies who know how to modify the injectors like this. 
But none of them are as smart and experienced as Paul at Injector Dynamics.
Just another example of you get what you pay for.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yeah, i learned something new today. but i will be ordering from tony early next week. so all is well


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_Heres what you need to know about the injectors.
The modified Bosch injectors T1 sells will flow 1000cc of C16 Gasoline at 3 bar. 
Some people like experienced EFI tuners find this information useful to calculate the true BSFC of their engines.
Here is some more facts:
- They flow 880cc on mineral spirits or Heptane or whatever others use to flow their injectors. 
- Excellent drivability and have very linear flow at low pulsewidths.
- Stable at very high fuel pressures
- The injectors have already made ~700 whp (4 cyl) and ~1000whp 
(6 cyl) on a Dynojet at near sea level.
Nobody is scamming anyone. The cars drive better and make power. And the injectors can be used with more kinds of ECU. 
And you don't need a peak and hold injector driver, (or if you are 5+ years behind the world like the VW scene, a resistor box)
If they do not flow enough for your E85 setup, then don't use them.
If your tuner can't make them run well, then you definitely need a new tuner.
But seriously, you need to drop the accusations and the "sponsor slurping".


_Modified by lugnuts at 10:38 AM 2-6-2009_


No sposor slurping.
I bet that we were the first to get Tonys injectors shiped to europe.
We havent hade any trouble with em.
Uni were the ones to make the comment but 034 had no issues.

The reason for us is that we really needed the flow to be more then we had.
The siemens actually flow ~800cc on test fluid and these Bosch only flow 50-70cc more.

Nothing wrong with either injector.
And Tony knows who i am.
search Stahl and he will find my email from my R&D dept lab mail.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: started working on my new setup (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_funny how stuff gets back to him... 
















Tony I hope you plan to post more here.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: started working on my new setup (Issam Abed)*

Finished the exhaust today and also installed a new oil pan with welded in oil temp sensor bung.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: started working on my new setup (vr6chris)*

Do you have any better pictures of the fuel pump setup under the car? Is the larger cylinder to the left a surge tank with the return line from the rail going into it?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: started working on my new setup (DieGTi)*

yes, to the left is the surge tank and right is a bosch 044 fuel pump


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: started working on my new setup (vr6chris)*

It looks good, I'm loving the exhaust, I've dailied my car open DP








You think the 044 will keep up? Highest #s I've heard about on a 044 were 650whp


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: started working on my new setup (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
You think the 044 will keep up? Highest #s I've heard about on a 044 were 650whp

we'll see. if not i'll bump up the fuel pressure a little. my walbro was doing fine when i was making 530whp so we'll see


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: started working on my new setup (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_It looks good, I'm loving the exhaust, I've dailied my car open DP










come on man, there's a muffler there







no really, its a little hard to see


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

MORE!!!! Its so beautiful!


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

thanks. newest update will probably when the car gets tuned. might start it up net weekend


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_thanks. newest update will probably when the car gets tuned. might start it up net weekend

Looking forward to it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: started working on my new setup (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
come on man, there's a muffler there







no really, its a little hard to see

muffler lol, if thats what you wanna call it


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_thanks. newest update will probably when the car gets tuned. might start it up net weekend

post up how loud it is
i have beeh thinking about going to a 3.5 inch system with the 9 inch vibrant race muffler and their new oval piping out both sides in front of the rear wheels


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*

since when did vibrant make oval piping? i didnt run it out the side since burns stainless charges 63 dollars a ft. for 4" oval and a transition from round to oval is 110


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

Yea we were looking at the price for oval tubing for the R we are building. Price is ridiculous.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_since when did vibrant make oval piping? i didnt run it out the side since burns stainless charges 63 dollars a ft. for 4" oval and a transition from round to oval is 110

Yeah....but it woulda been cool!


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

yeah but my bank account was like **** no. it would of been nice, but i think the side exit serves its purpose.


----------



## 200320thAE2632 (Mar 15, 2007)

looks good chris!!!!!
now hold my pocket!!!!!


----------



## M I N I O N (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (200320thAE2632)*

Exhaust is cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: started working on my new setup (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_It looks good, I'm loving the exhaust, I've dailied my car open DP








You think the 044 will keep up? Highest #s I've heard about on a 044 were 650whp

At what fuel pressure?
At 3bar fpr + 2bar boost it can only deliver 3300cc .
So even 6 x 550cc injectors at full duty cycle will max the 044.
with 6 x 1600 at 1bar pressure its a different story








Twin 044 setup will work great but with oem return line you might get the problem i had with minimum of 4bar fuel pressure


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: started working on my new setup ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
At what fuel pressure?
At 3bar fpr + 2bar boost it can only deliver 3300cc .
So even 6 x 550cc injectors at full duty cycle will max the 044.
with 6 x 1600 at 1bar pressure its a different story








Twin 044 setup will work great but with oem return line you might get the problem i had with minimum of 4bar fuel pressure

And what problem was that?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: started working on my new setup (DonSupreme)*

He's saying that the minimum pressure allowed was 4 bar, because the return line was too small for the flow needed. If it was 3.5 bar(enough to allow vacuum to pull the fp down a bit) I'd run with it








As far as real numbers, 1 044 pump will support over 600 whp on a VR with 1000cc injectors or the 880cc injectors. I've seen 607 whp SAE corrected at 64% duty with regular 1000's.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: started working on my new setup ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_He's saying that the minimum pressure allowed was 4 bar, because the return line was too small for the flow needed. If it was 3.5 bar(enough to allow vacuum to pull the fp down a bit) I'd run with it








As far as real numbers, 1 044 pump will support over 600 whp on a VR with 1000cc injectors or the 880cc injectors. I've seen 607 whp SAE corrected at 64% duty with regular 1000's. 

Yes , that ~4mm hole on the boschmotorsport FPR can only return 220Lph according to boschmotorsport.de
So to get the vacum to work we had to use the 4.5 or 5bar OEM style FPR on the dual 044 intake setup.
We didnt have this problem with the dual walbro .
The bosch deliver so much more at 3bar+

But using anything over 550cc x 6 with 3bar fpr will not give you more power due to the pumps max delivery at 3bar + 2bar boost = [email protected]
But i can understand if you mount 1000cc and then run em on 1.5-2bar base pressure to get a maximum of 3.5 to 4bar pressure with boost.
Even the 044 drop alot after 4bar even though its not as bad as the walbros


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: started working on my new setup ([email protected])*

You can run these injectors up to 100 psi (6.8 bar) base pressure. It will require two 044 pumps and making sure voltage is maintained at the pump (and sufficient inlet & return line diameter).


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (200320thAE2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200320thAE2632* »_foffa, stop posting in this thread, your not wanted, your comments are useless, and your the biggest BSer. your insight has put a damper on this thread. you might be the mosted hated texer

Are you making some sort of joke?
The rest of us are talking about the limit of the 044 with 3300cc delivery at 5bar and the problems that the rest of us with modded OEM system have seen with 2 pumps mounted.
Chris will need a second pump as soon as he turns the boost up.
He got the injectors and he got the turbo.
So the limit is now the pump the the slight return fuel problem that all of us with twin pump setups have seen.

go to http://www.bosch-motorsport.de and read about the pump instead of talking BS when the real facts are there.



_Modified by [email protected] at 10:20 AM 2-10-2009_


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

Chris will need a second pump as soon as he turns the boost up.



yeah this i know. didnt have the cash at the moment for a twin setup. i will be redoing it later this year anyways


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

Numbers are useless go max out the damn pump.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Guys,
I just had to remove posts from two users who were making personal attacks. I will take *more* points and refer to admins for action if this continues.
Let's keep this civil. 
Thanks guys,


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

thanks nate


----------



## Rogue Status (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

10 Days Chris, 10 days . . . .








Can't wait to see/hear/watch this animal in March.


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (Rogue Status)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogue Status* »_10 Days Chris, 10 days . . . .








Can't wait to see/hear/watch this animal in March.

10 days? eff. I don't think I've ever had so much work to do.
I hope this all goes well.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_
10 days? eff. I don't think I've ever had so much work to do.
I hope this all goes well.

haha, yeah for real. i only have a few things left to do, but its cutting it close. injectors come tomorrow and waiting on the map sensor and start up map from kevin. all done then, just gotta make sure no leaks and ****. brian hurry up and get the trans in. your already get the clutch?


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

lol............ 
Put the 3652 cams in 2 days ago, modd'd the SEM intake manifold yesterday(needed larger throttle body flange), getting that to fit today... ordered -8/-10 fueling stuff to upgrade from -6 just 3 mins ago.... clutch doesn't get ordered till friday. Have to resurface flywheel, and weld in -6/-8/-10 bungs to my surge tank and fuel rail as well as relay straight off the battery for the fuel pump(its currently through the fuse box relay, and I don't like that).

oh....... and not to mention........ i have to MOVE next week.
Yeah.
do you konw where I can get ARP flywheel bolts for a 1.8t? I coulda sworn some people were using them to keep the flywheel from loosening up at high RPM..... but I'm not positive.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_Do you konw where I can get ARP flywheel bolts for a 1.8t? I coulda sworn some people were using them to keep the flywheel from loosening up at high RPM..... but I'm not positive.

IIRC, they were ARP's for Ford flexplates. I think you have to trim the length slightly too. Double- check with Kevin.


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (Mark Morris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mark Morris* »_
IIRC, they were ARP's for Ford flexplates. I think you have to trim the length slightly too. Double- check with Kevin.

yeah I tossed an email to kevin, and am in discussions w/bob. We'll get it sorted out.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

its funny how fast time goes by. i remember like 1.5 months ago, the day to tune was forever away, and now its already here.


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

it's funny how I had 6 weeks...... now i have 1. Junk.


----------



## GeosAvant (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (haenszel)*

Start packing... Where are you moving?


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (GeosAvant)*

supposed to be "20-21-22"...... oops. guess I'm not helping saturday!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_it's funny how I had 6 weeks...... now i have 1. Junk.


pssst....6weeks=1.5months...duma$$


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_
pssst....6weeks=1.5months...duma$$

....................... exactly?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_
....................... exactly?


see what i did there....?


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

would you two just get married and be done with it?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_would you two just get married and be done with it?

i'm saving myself for you sorry.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

q, you whore


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6chris)*

1 more thing down... we're gettin there.
Chris, let me know about that delaware trip.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_1 more thing down... we're gettin there.
Chris, let me know about that delaware trip.

someone say delaware??


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (turboit)*

yeah, i need to head up to vp this weekend for some fuel. ive been busy as hell though this week with a car at our shop. it caught on fire, so i had to rewire a lot of ****. so i havent really made any plans to go up there. i might try and schedule to go up there on saturday or so. either that or get some fuel around the area. on a good note, my injectors came in i believe. should be waiting at home for me.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6chris)*

you guys gonna tune on the VP Q16?


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_yeah, i need to head up to vp this weekend for some fuel. ive been busy as hell though this week with a car at our shop. it caught on fire, so i had to rewire a lot of ****. so i havent really made any plans to go up there. i might try and schedule to go up there on saturday or so. either that or get some fuel around the area. on a good note, my injectors came in i believe. should be waiting at home for me.

They're prob not open sunday huh? Cuz I'd go with you if they were.. meh.


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_you guys gonna tune on the VP Q16?

I'm for c16 or q16... whatever's avail.... although I lean to c16 cuz I don't want to have to rely on finding q16 all the time.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (haenszel)*

someone call me, I want to film all this ****. Still down for the 21st btw.


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_someone call me, I want to film all this ****. Still down for the 21st btw.

we shouldn't have to call you, you should just be there.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (haenszel)*

i called a shop local to my shop and they wanted 15 dollars a gallon for vp c16. and thats our discounted rate since we know them lol. **** that


----------



## NoMoreHonduh (Apr 24, 2006)

hey chris, what are you planning on revving the car out to? just wondering...


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_i called a shop local to my shop and they wanted 15 dollars a gallon for vp c16. and thats our discounted rate since we know them lol. **** that

Isn't that what ISP charges for C16 when they have it?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

no, when we have our 55 gallon drums filled, its usually around 12 a gallon


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (NoMoreHonduh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoMoreHonduh* »_hey chris, what are you planning on revving the car out to? just wondering...

12000 rpm. VTEC style son http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

got the car started today. thanks to kevin for coming down. no real issues, a few small things but no big deal. car drove great on the street with just a base map, got into boost fine and turbo spooled up a lot earlier then we thought it would.


----------



## Rogue Status (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

Congrats Chris! Good luck next week with getting it tuned. I look forward to seeing it before the track day.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

thats great man. you guys still on for next weekend for tuning?


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

as far as I know yes.


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_got the car started today. thanks to kevin for coming down. no real issues, a few small things but no big deal. car drove great on the street with just a base map, got into boost fine and turbo spooled up a lot earlier then we thought it would. 

Nice meeting you today Chris...
Setup is clean and the Vr6 sounded mean.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*

Sweet up and running. Did you have any problems with any of the piping blowing off?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

What is your engine break in plan?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_What is your engine break in plan?

im gonna drive it some this week and then put it on the dyno. not much of a break in. just gonna make sure i change the oil before getting it on the dyno.
only thing worng, was a vaccum leak at thr boost gauge, it wasnt reading at all. other then that, no issues


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

Concrats man , been watching the build. lookiing forward to seeing next weeks results. Make sure to let us FI guys know when you hit the track. Maybe I can meet up with my pee shooter t3/t4!


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

Before I had a rod knock in my standalone VR-T project I had the same visual goal as your. To look completely stock from the outside. nice job! and nice job paying attention to detail. You've obviously been doing it awhile


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

thanks guys. about track time. there is a track rental on March 1st. its 100 to run or 10 to spectate.
on a good note, drove the car to lunch today and drove it home. gonna wash it also tonight. so overall it runs good. except my very bad vaccum leak, which ill take care of tomorrow. a little loud with the 4" turboback with the vibrant race muffler lol.


_Modified by vr6chris at 6:43 PM 2-16-2009_


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_a little loud with the 4" turboback with the vibrant race muffler lol.

pansy.
What time we startin saturday btw?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

yeah i know. im gonna give kevin a call on thursday or friday and talk to him more about it, but i was thinking early on in the day. like 8 or so. i didnt know if you wanted to tune your car first or not.


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

I'll go whenever. No matter. I figure you're closer you'd prob get there first.


----------



## Rogue Status (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_I figure you're closer you'd prob get there first.

Psshhhh, put up a tent and sleep there Friday night!


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_I'll go whenever. No matter. I figure you're closer you'd prob get there first.

well, that doesnt really matter cause either way i gotta open the shop up. unless you got keys. then we gotta talk


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
well, that doesnt really matter cause either way i gotta open the shop up. unless you got keys. then we gotta talk









Knowing Chris hes gonna strap up his car Friday night


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

na cant. too many cars in the shop. good idea though tim


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_thanks guys. about track time. there is a track rental on March 1st. its 100 to run or 10 to spectate.
on a good note, drove the car to lunch today and drove it home. gonna wash it also tonight. so overall it runs good. except my very bad vaccum leak, which ill take care of tomorrow. a little loud with the 4" turboback with the vibrant race muffler lol.

_Modified by vr6chris at 6:43 PM 2-16-2009_

just a "little"?
i am thinking of something like this as per previous post let me know what it's like cruising around, i am not worried about full throttle


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
well, that doesnt really matter cause either way i gotta open the shop up. unless you got keys. then we gotta talk









we should probably talk....


----------



## Rogue Status (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (haenszel)*

Good luck today guys, I better get txt updates from you Haenszel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DonSupreme)*

haensy hit 650. Chris just got on the dyno now.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Joey Russo)*

2 hrs and no updates? WTF!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

when i left there they just got the car smoothly running...i imagine numbers are being produced now.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

ran into some issues. but car made 628whp on 29psi with boost dropping off 5psi up top


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_haensy hit 650. Chris just got on the dyno now.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6chris)*

Dyno graph please! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_Dyno graph please! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









x2. Sick numbers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (stealthmk1)*

god damn brina balled out
chris what was wrong with yours?? i wanted to come but i was working on my buddys GTI all day


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (yellowrocco87)*

problem fixed. boost cut was set to 300kpa(29psi) so it sounded like it was misfiring real bad. all good now. 668whp and were still gonna do some more pulls


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_problem fixed. boost cut was set to 300kpa(29psi) so it sounded like it was misfiring real bad. all good now. 668whp and were still gonna do some more pulls

Awesome numbers so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_problem fixed. boost cut was set to 300kpa(29psi) so it sounded like it was misfiring real bad. all good now. 668whp and were still gonna do some more pulls

you guys are nuts!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jhayesvw)*

I think a line of my drool just hit the floor. Keep it going man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (root beer)*

http://vimeo.com/3313375


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_problem fixed. boost cut was set to 300kpa(29psi) so it sounded like it was misfiring real bad. all good now. 668whp and were still gonna do some more pulls


Wow, some serious #s being put down today. I can't wait for the final results. What's the boost at?


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (root beer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *root beer* »_I think a line of my drool just hit the floor. Keep it going man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

don't let the customers see it!!!


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

wowww.. you guys got a couple of fast cars


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*

Very nice work!!


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

final number was 712whp @34psi. it spikes 34 and drops back to 28psi. boost controller is maxed out.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_final number was 712whp @34psi. it spikes 34 and drops back to 28psi. boost controller is maxed out. 

fook me!!!!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_final number was 712whp @34psi. it spikes 34 and drops back to 28psi. boost controller is maxed out. 

Congrats Chris! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

Great numbers!


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_final number was 712whp @34psi. it spikes 34 and drops back to 28psi. boost controller is maxed out. 

What spring do you have in the wastegate?


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

very nice #'s chris
should be good for a single digit pass, is your car up to spec for this?


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

just watched the video
props to both of you


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*

heres the dyno plots. first is by speed and second is rpm. but the rpm plot looks like that since it was spinning. had 4 ppl standing on door sills


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

why is peak so early (6k?) and dropping?
how long were you on the dyno for?


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

Peak was dropping while the boost was fluctuating down from 34 to 27 when the controller maxed out


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

Very nice #s. What springs do you have in the WGs? Will there be more tuning once the boost issue gets worked out, or are you just gonna keep it @ 28 for a while?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (sp_golf)*

Could be quicker then 20's this time around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Not sure I want a rematch of that Atco run we had


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_Very nice #s. What springs do you have in the WGs? Will there be more tuning once the boost issue gets worked out, or are you just gonna keep it @ 28 for a while?

wastegate springs are .9 bar springs. no, no more tuning, its good where it is at. still on stock 02a trans with a peloquin. 
few things i will have to fix are new boost controller. think about the nlr ams-1000. and a bigger intercooler. and of course the obvious, gears. 
im gonna keep it at 28 when on c16. for the street car makes 505whp on 18psi. before when making 531whp on the gt35r, i didnt spin in 3rd. now in 3rd at 505whp it goes straight to the limiter. havent driven the car on 28psi as there is no point on the street.


_Modified by vr6chris at 11:37 PM 2-21-2009_


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

way to go chris!!!!

but i am sure you want more


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (yellowrocco87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowrocco87* »_way to go chris!!!!

but i am sure you want more









it was getting pretty violent with 4 of us holding it down on the dyno


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_
it was getting pretty violent with 4 of us holding it down on the dyno









once again i wanted to come....my fatass coulda held it down


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (yellowrocco87)*

Joe lied there was 6 of us and it still spun.
Edit: Oh and the "Think we don't speak of" Thing that makes the wheels go is still working fine!!










_Modified by 05JettaGLXVR6 at 11:59 PM 2-21-2009_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

congratz on the numbers. now get the boost levels sorted out, and put down some higher numbers.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_Joe lied there was 6 of us and it still spun.


i wasnt looking behind me i was just holding on


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_Joe lied there was 6 of us and it still spun.
Edit: Oh and the "Think we don't speak of" Thing that makes the wheels go is still working fine!!









_Modified by 05JettaGLXVR6 at 11:59 PM 2-21-2009_


god was on your side


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

Awesome numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Maybe next year ill have a stout motor


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (root beer)*

thanks for the good words guys. overall, great day. both cars made good power and nothing broke. ill post a dyno graph of brian's car. i gotta go back to the shop to get all the plots onto a usb and load em back on my computer.


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6chris)*

my bicycle makes more hp though








and i want my game back well disc
and i owned most of your spots in skate 2


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (yellowrocco87)*

Get a prologger chris. One of the best boost controllers on the market.








might be ugly but it has boost cut if ur motor runs too lean and will save your motor. also has boost by time for the track. PM me for more info.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (broke_rado)*

Well done guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We alleviated some of our traction issues with 2 extra straps. I'm sure more power could be measured if the car could hold steady on the dyno for you Chris










_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 9:29 AM 2-22-2009_


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Well done guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We alleviated some of our traction issues with 2 extra straps. I'm sure more power could be measured if the car could hold steady on the dyno for you Chris









_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 9:29 AM 2-22-2009_

well, we had 4 straps in the rear and four in the front and 4 people standing on the car. not much left to do haha


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

at least you'll get one 1/4 mi. run in before being sent home.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_at least you'll get one 1/4 mi. run in before being sent home.









Track rentals have no rules. You can go 8's without cages. Why i don't know...but you can.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (05JettaGLXVR6)*

Great numbers Chris... Thats awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
By any chance do you have a 28psi dyno plot or something around that area without the boost spike?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MiamiVr6T)*

i think this was around 28psi or so. still dropping boost up top. duty cycle on boost controller was all the way up and it was fluctuating a lot. just need to invest in a better one now


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6chris)*

Awesome... Thats what I wanted to see, thanks.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6chris)*

Im sorry if someone already asked, but when do you get full boost?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (RipCity Euros)*

well, when we started tuning on wastegate pressure. we were making 15 psi by 4600rpms. my 93 tune is at 18psi for daily use. it made 505whp there and i think makes 18psi by 4700rpms or so. as for 28psi it was right around 5200rpms. checked in the dta log


_Modified by vr6chris at 9:57 PM 2-22-2009_


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6chris)*

uhm wha do u plan on using for a tranny since u kno urs is like a timebomb now


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (lil8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil8v* »_uhm wha do u plan on using for a tranny since u kno urs is like a timebomb now

ZOMGGGGGGG SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhh


----------



## Danza. (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (lil8v)*










anyways, glad to see everything work out chris. Hope to see you out sometime this year


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

nice numbers chris.. i look foward to see it on the dyno with 34 psi the hole way out to the rpm limit.


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

unbeliveably impressive...both of you


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Great job! Impressive


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

forgot to mention. as always kevin black did a great job tuning on saturday. so thanks to him making good power on both cars.


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_forgot to mention. as always kevin black did a great job tuning on saturday. so thanks to him making good power on both cars. 

Indeed.


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*

Hey chris, if you can take a screenshot of my final numbers that'd be great.... the winpep program makes it show up as a different number on my computer.... i'd rather it be accurate.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (haenszel)*

Great job guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (haenszel)*

gotcha. heres brians 651whp graph


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

Thanks homie.


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_Thanks homie.

sooo uhhhmmmm....when are we rollin again!!?!?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (krazygti)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

i been checking this thread for a bit.....and just like to say congrat!! to both of you for having some bad arse cars. Can't wait to see them at the track.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*

sick numbers man! glad everything worked out. thumbs up to lugnuts


----------



## planrforrobert (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*

I had forgotten about this thread (no idea how that's possible)


wowowowow


----------



## i know chris neal (Feb 24, 2009)

damm chris, looks nice, i cant wait till sunday now!


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (i know chris neal)*

haha best vortex name ever.


----------



## i know chris neal (Feb 24, 2009)

you can say i had a few names that belonged on vortex all time best........this is my fav


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Reading through this thread makes me want another VR6 to mess around with. :spooge:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Scuba2001)*

Insane and just right Chris! Hope to see more off this "thing"..


----------



## T1Race (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Norwegian-VR6)*

Good job Chris. I missed it and don't feel like digging through 16 pages of stuff, but what turbo are you running? 
Boost peaking and falling is often a result of too small of a compressor for the application or too much exhaust backpressure pushing the wastegate open. Neither of which can be changed with a different boost controller assuming you are at max duty on the solenoid.


----------



## IDP FTW (Jul 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Brian!!!! wow, great numbers!!!
and to vr6chris....holy hell. Thats a badass machine you have there. Props to you both.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (T1Race)*

tony, its a gt4094r with a 1.19ar. 4" downpipe and 4" exhaust. reason for the power dropping so much, was 712whp was at 34psi and the boost dropped almost 6 psi up top. even clamped the vaccum line to the side port shut. i could go to a bigger spring, but i want to run lower psi in first couple of gears obviously.


----------



## AllCityDubs (Jan 5, 2004)

Dahlback eat your heart out...


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

Wow man, those are some serious numbers!! Congrats!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_tony, its a gt4094r with a 1.19ar. 4" downpipe and 4" exhaust. reason for the power dropping so much, was 712whp was at 34psi and the boost dropped almost 6 psi up top. even clamped the vaccum line to the side port shut. i could go to a bigger spring, but i want to run lower psi in first couple of gears obviously.


Using anything to the top port to lock the valve down?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

i mean, theres a vaccum line going to the top port on both gates from the boost controller solenoid if that what your asking.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (T1Race)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T1Race* »_Good job Chris. I missed it and don't feel like digging through 16 pages of stuff, but what turbo are you running? 
Boost peaking and falling is often a result of too small of a compressor for the application or too much exhaust backpressure pushing the wastegate open. Neither of which can be changed with a different boost controller assuming you are at max duty on the solenoid.


Sounds like you need a bigger turbo chris
S372 time

Edit: I had my head in the sunroof of the car it spiked 34 for a second then dropped to 28-29


_Modified by 05JettaGLXVR6 at 3:54 PM 2-24-2009_


----------



## i know chris neal (Feb 24, 2009)

chris, what kinda boost are you looking at in gears 1-3? then 4-5?
also what gear did you do the pull in? i wish i woulda stopped by, i was planing on it but didnt.


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (i know chris neal)*

and also, what are you running for a clutch setup that can hold 700whp? haha


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (92g60gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92g60gti* »_and also, what are you running for a clutch setup that can hold 700whp? haha

raceshop pressure plate (modified clutchnet) and 4 puck sprung clutchnet disk


----------



## i know chris neal (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: (i know chris neal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i know chris neal* »_chris, what kinda boost are you looking at in gears 1-3? then 4-5?
also what gear did you do the pull in? i wish i woulda stopped by, i was planing on it but didnt.
????????????????????


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (i know chris neal)*

The dyno was in 4th gear. The car knocked the tires off at like ~4000 in 2nd gear on the un-tuned engine breakin drive. We didn't have time to look at the boost lol, too busy trying to keep it on the road.


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The car knocked the tires off at like ~4000

omg the tires fell off!??!


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_
omg the tires fell off!??!

OMG O NOESSSSSSSS!!!!! haha


----------



## i know chris neal (Feb 24, 2009)

all that work and chris forgot to tighten the dam lugs?????
o chris!


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (i know chris neal)*

i give ur clutch not much longer my 4 puck died at 600whp


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (lil8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil8v* »_i give ur clutch not much longer my 4 puck died at 600whp

Thats what hes thinking. But his solid disk did last a season at the track with his old setup.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

the last setup was 538wheel and tracked many times on a solid disk, then i believe a 6 puck towards the end. i dont see this one going anywhere


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_the last setup was 538wheel and tracked many times on a solid disk, then i believe a 6 puck towards the end. i dont see this one going anywhere

Nah he Killed that old 4 puck he had.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

seems like the solid disk is the way to go


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

twin discs arent much better we all gotta get our heads together and make some ****


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (lil8v)*

Billy, you're one of those all-motor guys that kills clutches lol. You got to wait until your left leg remembers you are turbo now and your clutches will last longer.


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## i know chris neal (Feb 24, 2009)

chris we want updated videos!!!!!!!!i can take some this weekend at the track if the weather coaperates!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

MY GOD, CHRIS! Such great power with a reasonably low amount of boost! Did I catch you saying you we're taking it to the track, March 1st? What happened??
Anyway, congrats on building a monster!


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_MY GOD, CHRIS! Such great power with a reasonably low amount of boost! Did I catch you saying you we're taking it to the track, March 1st? What happened??
Anyway, congrats on building a monster!

it snowed like 6 inches. thats what happened lol


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
it snowed like 6 inches. thats what happened lol

That and I caught you crying all curled up in your engine bay hugging your transmission.........


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (haenszel)*

^^^^LOL


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

btw..... monday march 23 Chris.... new date.
OR you can take off on friday and go on the 6th this week.... but it'll be a small 1-lane-er.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_btw..... monday march 23 Chris.... new date.
OR you can take off on friday and go on the 6th this week.... but it'll be a small 1-lane-er.

unfortunately i gotta go to school for the army from march 14-28 so i wont be able to make that.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_
That and I caught you crying all curled up in your engine bay hugging your transmission.........

and thats ****ed up. no one was supposed to see that. i had the lights off and everything


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
and thats ****ed up. no one was supposed to see that. i had the lights off and everything















LMFAO! 
Can we get some more videos? PLEEEEEASE?!


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

Are you doing that whole meet and cruise, dyno thing on Saturday? Me and Joe were gonna head up for the dyno stuff. No cool car for the cruise


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
unfortunately i gotta go to school for the army from march 14-28 so i wont be able to make that.


ur in the army? i thought u were a mechanic....


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6_Love* »_
ur in the army? i thought u were a mechanic....

yeah im a mechanic, but im also in the army national guard. just got back from iraq last april


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
yeah im a mechanic, but im also in the army national guard. just got back from iraq last april

o ****.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*

head lifted the other night. needs a new headgasket. oh well. **** happens


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

re-torque them headstuds next time son!


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

yeah. i thought if it would of lifted at least on 34 psi not 18 lol


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_yeah. i thought if it would of lifted at least on 34 psi not 18 lol

nah... that makes no sense at all.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_
nah... that makes no sense at all.


you make you sense


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_head lifted the other night. needs a new headgasket. oh well. **** happens

You forgot the "Well i still beat the Mustang"


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

curious how you determined...it LIFTED?


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

pretty sure the oil and clt pouring out between the head and block is an indicator.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (haenszel)*

well, did a quick check and some of the head studs were torqued at 55 ft lbs. they loosened up a lot. gonna loosen them all and retorque them a little over spec. anyone know arp head studs torque specs off hand? then do a compression test. hopefully everything is well, so i dont have to do a headgasket. dont really feel like doing one right now haha


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_well, did a quick check and some of the head studs were torqued at 55 ft lbs. they loosened up a lot. gonna loosen them all and retorque them a little over spec. anyone know arp head studs torque specs off hand? then do a compression test. hopefully everything is well, so i dont have to do a headgasket. dont really feel like doing one right now haha

dude replace that gasket... after blowing out all that oil/clt out thing ain't gonna seal.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6chris)*

Paper in my box says 80 with moly and 85 with 30wht. Sure that coolant in the gasket won't mess up the seal?


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6chris)*

Double post


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_
dude replace that gasket... after blowing out all that oil/clt out thing ain't gonna seal.

yeah i know. my next day off isnt till april 11th. i know i shouldnt be taking the easiest way out, just trying to get it done. i have to leave for school for the army on the 14th to the 28th, so i wont have a chance to do any work till i get back. ill just do it then and order a headgasket.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (05JettaGLXVR6)*

Oh and you have to re-torque after the 3rd or 4th heat cycle noob


----------



## i know chris neal (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6chris)*

sorry to hear chris. was this the night you guys went down to GB? i told you to come to that party with me. some funny sh!t went down. ill fill you and ed in on it soon, i cant belive i didnt get a phone call or a text about this, however i did get your pic text of the two naked guy making out. i appriciate it!!!!!!!
sorry for throwing you under the bus


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (i know chris neal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i know chris neal* »_ however i did get your pic text of the two naked guy making out. i appriciate it!!!!!!!

I got that too.... that f'ng feg.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (haenszel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_
I got that too.... that f'ng feg.

It did indeed ruin my night to.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

i gotta keep busy somehow during my military weekends.


----------



## i know chris neal (Feb 24, 2009)

its his commanding officer and another troop and he snaped the pic of them.
Oh chris


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (i know chris neal)*

Tighten that ****. I want a rematch, you gotta run my skinnies up front and spot me two cars though.


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Tighten that ****. I want a rematch, you gotta run my skinnies up front and spot me two cars though.

lol. [email protected] vs 12.xxx @150.
tee hee.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

headgasket blew 2 weeks ago. ordered new gasket, etc so hopefully its ready before show n go


----------



## i know chris neal (Feb 24, 2009)

chris come home, i need you to weld up some crap for me!


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

sweet car and build:laugh::thumbup: 
btw, what turbo is Hanzel running on the 1.8t?


----------

